# Valentines gift



## Greekgirl (Feb 8, 2021)

My husband abs I are practically just roommates, yet for the eyes of our son we fake it... so I have to buy him a vday gift but I don’t want anything that says he still has me emotionally... any ideas?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Greekgirl said:


> My husband abs I are practically just roommates, yet for the eyes of our son we fake it... so I have to buy him a vday gift but I don’t want anything that says he still has me emotionally... any ideas?


Yes, get divorced.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Greekgirl said:


> My husband abs I are practically just roommates, yet for the eyes of our son we fake it... so I have to buy him a vday gift but I don’t want anything that says he still has me emotionally... any ideas?


Divorce papers. Or a gift certificate... for marriage counseling.

Seriously, though. Do not stay together "for the kids". They pick up on far more than you think. Right now he's learning what relationships should look like, is yours really the best example? Kids are better off having two happy homes and parents than one unhappy one.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Subscription to Pornhub.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Other than those great ideas above, perhaps candy - just not in a heart-shaped/marked box. Or a gym membership so he can get in shape for his next gf once you leave.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> Subscription to Pornhub.


If a woman gives a man a subscription to premium erotic content as a gift, I'm pretty sure he will follow her to the ends of the earth with unconditional appreciation. 

BAD IDEA! 

If I were you, I would get him a new gift card to the local sporting goods store. Encourage him to buy something that gets him out of the house and away from you so that you can each enjoy your personal space.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

badsanta said:


> If a woman gives a man a subscription to premium erotic content as a gift, I'm pretty sure he will follow her to the ends of the earth with unconditional appreciation.
> 
> BAD IDEA!


Well, this is one interpretation...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If your marriage is that bad who are you buying him anything?


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Kind of sad... the two St. Valentine's day posts. The married couple is thinking of not exchanging gifts but the unmarried is preparing a 50-coupon book "how can I sex my boyfriend up and please him".

Dang, you think people can be a little hard on their spouses?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

A tombstone


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Not a useful reply as the wife and I seem fine; just interjecting some humor.

The gift I bought my gal arrived broken.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Greekgirl said:


> My husband abs I are practically just roommates, yet for the eyes of our son we fake it... so I have to buy him a vday gift but I don’t want anything that says he still has me emotionally... any ideas?


It's telling you would post such a comment. Your words suggest you despise him, otherwise why would you even post here? You can certainly figure out such a gift on your own. Do him and your son a favor and either take a shot at repairing your marriage or end it. It would be less painful for them in the long run. Yours is actually a hateful comment...


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Suggesting divorce without knowing any relevant details is irresponsible, and all too common on these boards unfortunately.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Get him a nice looking 20 something girl so that he does not have to fake it.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Greekgirl said:


> My husband abs I are practically just roommates, yet for the eyes of our son we fake it... so I have to buy him a vday gift but I don’t want anything that says he still has me emotionally... any ideas?
> [/QUO





Greekgirl said:


> My husband abs I are practically just roommates, yet for the eyes of our son we fake it... so I have to buy him a vday gift but I don’t want anything that says he still has me emotionally... any ideas?


If you can't be a loving couple for your son then don't be. The kid will pick up on this and could change his outlook on how he treats his wife


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Greekgirl said:


> My husband abs I are practically just roommates, yet for the eyes of our son we fake it... so I have to buy him a vday gift but I don’t want anything that says he still has me emotionally... any ideas?


I needed to add a card to the gift this year, but commercial options came with too much emotional content. I totally get what you are asking. 
I've always said most men appreciate a nice plate of proper nachos.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

How's about something for the carnivore in your life?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Booshay (Jan 3, 2021)

Greekgirl said:


> My husband abs I are practically just roommates, yet for the eyes of our son we fake it... so I have to buy him a vday gift but I don’t want anything that says he still has me emotionally... any ideas?


How old is your son? If he is under 5 then who are you faking it for? If he is over 5 then how is it any of his business?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Greekgirl said:


> My husband abs I are practically just roommates, yet for the eyes of our son we fake it... so I have to buy him a vday gift but I don’t want anything that says he still has me emotionally... any ideas?


Why would you come to _this_ forum to ask _that_ question? OK, there might be many reasons you came here, but what makes you believe we'd have the best answer to that question? It's really awful to think that something you see here tells you this is the place where people would understand and know the answer to that.


----------



## laurbalaur (Sep 17, 2020)

That's true, your child is analyzing you and he's taking as a norm those attitudes that are at home. Instead of a sincere and warm atmosphere, he sees a cold calculating relationship. If you want to divorce - do it faster, and don't aggravate the situation, the child only gets worse with time. But if you hope to renovate your feelings try to do it and make the first steps. Put some photos on the walls and shelves from different trips/times when everything was ok, so they remind you about the best moments together. We have our small figures that we ordered on Key Chain when we returned from our honeymoon. Every time I look at this I remember how happy we were and I smile. These psychological moments work well.


----------

